# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  #2 Guy in Queensland's COVID/TRUMP Comments:

## Northern Rivers

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ronavirus.html

----------

2cent (10-04-2020),Brat (10-03-2020),Lone Gunman (10-02-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

Fucking jerk. Someone should make his life miserable.

----------

2cent (10-04-2020),Brat (10-03-2020),Lone Gunman (10-02-2020),Northern Rivers (10-03-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

tds without borders.

----------

2cent (10-04-2020),Brat (10-03-2020),El Guapo (10-03-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The amazing thing is, Trump never said that.

All he's showing is his appalling ignorance - and his un-fitness for his position, for any responsible position.

What makes these cretins think this sort of thing is clever?  I don't believe in TDS.  I think they're JUST...STUPID...but libburls hire underlings on the basis, not of intelligence or achievement, but for fealty to opinions.  That they think like their bosses think.  That they can just parrot the Party Line.

This is what comes of that LACK of INTELLECTUAL diversity.

----------

2cent (10-05-2020),Brat (10-03-2020),El Guapo (10-03-2020),Lone Gunman (10-03-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Fucking jerk. Someone should make his life miserable.


My email to his office:

You call yourself “honourable”…a “doctor”???

You are a consummate asshole, in reality.


So much for me ever voting Labor in Queensland, again.


X.X Xxxx…ex-labor supporter

----------

Brat (10-03-2020),Lone Gunman (10-03-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

> The amazing thing is, Trump never said that.
> 
> All he's showing is his appalling ignorance - and his un-fitness for his position, for any responsible position.
> 
> What makes these cretins think this sort of thing is clever?  I don't believe in TDS.  I think they're JUST...STUPID...but libburls hire underlings on the basis, not of intelligence or achievement, but for fealty to opinions.  That they think like their bosses think.  That they can just parrot the Party Line.
> 
> This is what comes of that LACK of INTELLECTUAL diversity.


Exactly. Even a submoron has the wherewithal to understand that ingesting bleach will kill you. Ergo, the leader of the free world knows this too, and would never say anything so absurd.
 To not only perpetuate such nonsense- but do it in such vulgar fashion- doesn't illustrate _stupidity_. It illustrates pure _evil._

----------

2cent (10-05-2020),Brat (10-03-2020),Lone Gunman (10-03-2020),Northern Rivers (10-03-2020)

----------


## Brat

> Exactly. Even a submoron has the wherewithal to understand that ingesting bleach will kill you. Ergo, the leader of the free world knows this too, and would never say anything so absurd.
> * To not only perpetuate such nonsense- but do it in such vulgar fashion- doesn't illustrate stupidity. It illustrates pure evil.*


Kind of like "Hands up; don't shoot".   :Angry20:

----------

El Guapo (10-03-2020),Lone Gunman (10-03-2020)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Kind of like "Hands up; don't shoot".


Not to quibble...but...

That's a case of agitators wanting to replace facts with the Narrative.  With Alt-Fact.

They repeat the untruth endlessly, and it sticks in the minds (what passes for minds) of their sheeplike followers.

What we saw in Queensland, WAS...a FOLLOWER.  He didn't know; didn't question; didn't frame what he was told Trump said, against his own frame of reference.  

Not a propagandist.  A JACKASS.

----------

Lone Gunman (10-04-2020)

----------


## 2cent

And they call Trump supporters, "_Deplorables_"

Best case of projection I ever did hear.

----------

Lone Gunman (10-04-2020)

----------


## 2cent

> The amazing thing is, Trump never said that.
> 
> All he's showing is his appalling ignorance - and his un-fitness for his position, for any responsible position.
> 
> What makes these cretins think this sort of thing is clever?  I don't believe in TDS.  I think they're JUST...STUPID...but libburls hire underlings on the basis, not of intelligence or achievement, but for fealty to opinions.  That they think like their bosses think.  That they can just parrot the Party Line.
> 
> This is what comes of that LACK of INTELLECTUAL diversity.


I believe TDS exists, but it's a symptom of that lack of the intellectualism you speak of.  People are not taught, as we know, to THINK, anymore.  Even the vocabulary is lowbrow, anymore.

The intellect simply isn't _there._  It's frightening.  

Furthermore, that supposed "HEALTH minister," actually said something that stupid, and that VILE.  Yet, he's supposed to be entrusted with his whole country's _health?_

You're right about him being stupid.  On more counts than one.

----------

JustPassinThru (10-05-2020)

----------

